# Rhinitis in Dogs



## FEWill (Sep 2, 2009)

Rhinitis in dogs is much more than just a runny nose; it is a potentially extremely dangerous condition. It can also cause nose bleeds to occur, ocular discharge, as well as something very sinister in your dog; facial deformity. In fact, this condition can become so serious that if develops into a chronic condition; there is no known cure for it. It can and does affect all breeds at any age, although long nosed breeds and young dogs are slightly more at risk.

What is it?

Rhinitis in dogs is also referred to as sinusitis, and because of the second name, it is very often misconstrued by owners as simply being a sinus problem that causes a runny nose. The fact is there could be nothing further from the truth. It is an inflammation of your dogs mucous membrane linings in their nose as well as their sinus, and it comes in two forms; acute and chronic. The acute form will be a very sudden occurrence that will only last for a short period of time. If your dog is lucky, they will only develop this one and done form of this condition.

However, if they are not lucky, they may develop a chronic form of rhinitis, which can be controlled, but it cannot be cured. Rhinitis in dogs is not extremely common, but it anything but uncommon. It also has another very interesting twist to it; it can be caused by infectious diseases or noninfectious diseases. There is one thing that is common in both types; there is usually a secondary bacterial infection that is one of the major causes.

For this reason, it is very important to catch it as early as you can to assist your veterinarian in identifying the actual underlying cause. There are several different treatments, but they will vary tremendously depending on the actual cause. This condition can be very mild and quite slow in developing and showing any symptoms, or it can occur very rapidly and be extremely devastating to your dog with very severe symptoms.

Symptoms:

Rhinitis in dogs in both acute and chronic forms, will usually first show its ugly head with your dog starting to sneeze. Sneezing in dogs is not as serious as coughing, but it is a very close second. All dogs will sneeze on occasion, but this will be a series of sneezing events that will very quickly be followed by nasal discharge. This is where the misconception with this condition comes in, as the runny nose is not the final sum of symptoms, but rather just the beginning. If it is mild and acute, it may disappear quickly, and if it does, your dog is very fortunate.

However, too often this condition goes into the next set of symptoms, which is bleeding from the nose.

Once this occurs, your dog will naturally start to paw at their nose, which only makes the condition worse. The next sign is usually halitosis, or a very sudden bad breath, that may quickly be followed by ulcerations or depigmentation of their dark colors around the nose. It if develops into the next stages, it can be devastating to your dog, as ocular discharge may occur that is quickly followed by facial deformities.

Causes:

There are two potential underlying causes of Rhinitis in dogs, infectious diseases and non-infectious diseases. The first type of an infectious cause will be from viral infections, and the most common are adenovirus, canine distemper, and the para-influenza virus. Fungal infections include aspergillus, blastomycosis, and rhinosporidiosis. It may also be caused by parasitic infections; however, it is believed that in the majority of cases the actual underlying cause is from a bacterial infection.

The most common bacterial infections include Bordatella or Pasturella. There are also several potential non-infectious diseases or traumas that can set it off. Dental diseases can very easily trigger Rhinitis, as well as a condition referred to as Oronasal fistula. This is best defined as the communication between your dog's nasal area and their mouth that results in a loss of integrity of the bones. It is usually the result of some type of a trauma that occurred in your dog.

It does not end there, however. Non-infectious diseases or causes may also be the result of a plant material or stones that have become logged in your dog's nasal area, or the result of an allergic reaction or some type of irritant. This would include mold, pollen, or worse yet for your dog, cigarette smoke. Cancer can also trigger it, especially lymphoma and adenocarcinoma tumors or growths. Treatments:

Rhinitis in dogs has several forms of treatment, but like any disease or condition that is threatening your dog, the underlying cause must first be identified. If there is some type of obstruction that is causing the inflammation, even if it is visible, leave it to your veterinarian to remove. It is very important to understand that this has caused inflammation to occur, and the area affected is in an extremely delicate part of your dog's body.

However, if you do suspect that your dog has developed Rhinitis, there is one thing that you can and should do until you can have them treated; humidify their environment. Whatever the underlying cause is, keeping their nose and external nares as clean and dry as you can is extremely helpful. In fact, most all veterinarians will recommend this process not only in the initial stages, but long term as well.

If the underlying cause is termed to be a fungal infection, there are very effective antifungal treatments that are topical or can be placed surgically into your dogs sinuses. If the underlying cause is from an allergic reaction or from an immune related condition, corticosteroids may be used. These are very effective, but there are some owners that want nothing to do with them as they do have several potential side effects

Summary:

Rhinitis in dogs may be acute where it is only a temporary issue and will only happen once in your dog. However, if it becomes chronic, there is no known cure for it and therapy will most likely be a lifelong endeavor once it reaches this stage. The most important thing to watch for is sneezing in your dog that is persistent. If your dog does start to sneeze, take it very seriously as they may be in the formative stages of this dangerous condition.


----------



## Santino (Feb 22, 2017)

Dear fellow dog lovers, I’m writing this because I’ve been on this board before in the past out of sheer desperation trying to find answers. I know how gut wrenching the feeling is of watching your beloved dog suffer and not be able to help them. Our dog Santino, a half Pomeranian half Chihuahua had been experiencing horribly severe sinus congestion problems for well over two years.

He would be so stuffed up at night, making horrible congested sounds. He could barely breathe. We also had several humidifiers because we so strongly believed that it was the dry air which was a large factor in inability to breathe. We had a cool mist humidifier run all night in the bedroom and we had a warm mist vaporizer in the living room which we would hold him over as needed when he experienced his attacks of congestion. My wife Sarah would follow him around where he went with a saline spray mist inhaler to shoot saline mist up his nostrils for just for some temporary relief.

He would also reverse sneeze a lot and expel countless amounts of green mucus. He’d only seem to get temporarily better after getting the snot out so we would try to get him excited to make him sneeze and then Sarah would chase him around the house with a tissue pulling green snot out of his nose just so the poor thing could breathe. We tried a bunch of homeopathic medicines such as “Only Natural Pet Respiratory Support Herbal Formula” but it only seemed to make him even sicker; liquefying the mucus to the point where it was going down into the lungs instead of coming up and out of the nose, causing a wet cough..

His mucus would get so bad that he would start to become so sick he would need weekly doses of antibiotics, sometimes up to a month. We went to several vets, and after many examinations, a cat scan, and an endoscopy, we were told that he had some form of “non-specific rhinitis”, which essentially meant they did not know exactly what was wrong with him and was therefore placed into this vague category for which there was no appropriate remedy. This was probably one of the most upsetting and defeating aspects of Santino’s condition, the fact that no one had any answers for us and that there seemed to be no known remedies for such an abstract diagnosis.

Does this all feel too close to home and sound way too familiar?

Then one day we had a major breakthrough. We took a trip out of town for a couple of days and stayed in a hotel and for the entire period away Santino experienced no problems, no congestion, no sneezing. On the way back we were on the train and when we sat down on the dusty old seats of the train Santino immediately had a reaction and started one of his congestion attacks. After observing this and conferring with my wife about it, I began to immediately explore the idea that he was experiencing an allergic reaction to dust and the symptoms of allergic rhinitis in dogs.

Although not extensively documented and not even mentioned by many of the conventional dog rhinitis information resources as a source, sure enough there were a few mentions online of the possibility that a dog could experience an allergic rhinitis reaction just like a human could to dust and in particular dust mites. That’s when it really clicked. I started to read about dust mites and how the dust mite feces, in combination with the vaporized dead bodies of the dust mites, could become inhaled once airborne and cause significant allergic reactions. I also learned about how the all homes in the UK have dust mites and that thousands of people experience allergic problems as the result of dust mites. Considering the exhaustive efforts we had made to try and isolate and identify the problem in order to address it, it was almost inconceivable to us that we hadn’t considered this as a possibility; that a dog might be allergic to mites the same way as a human might be. None of the vets we had previously seen had ever suggested the possibility of it being an allergic reaction. One vet we had seen had even done a test once to establish the presence of mites by putting something up Santino’s nose, after which he said that if there had been any mites present that it would’ve taken care of them. What I didn’t realize at the time was that it was whatever he had administered was merely a test to determine whether mites were actually present inside of his nose; it revealed nothing as to the possibility of whether he might be allergic to them when vaporized and airborne!

The truth is that we were running ourselves ragged addressing the symptoms all the while completely overlooking the cause. I think we had dismissed the idea of it being an allergy because the possibility of it being an allergy seemed too remote: allergic to what? Pollen? Household dust? We were convinced that he had originally contacted a virus such a Bordatella, which had then morphed into a chronic rhinitis condition as the result of scar tissue in the nasal passages. The notion that it could be an allergy seemed like too abstract of a concept, having no ascertainable way of really honing in on a single source to concentrate on.

Not only were we running around blind without a cane, but after reading that dust mites actually thrive in humid environments we were horrified to realize that we were actually contributing to his worsening condition by running the humidifiers all night in the bedroom, the place where the majority of the dust mites are usually found and the place where poor Santino experienced the most trouble (within a couple years after purchase a new mattress will typically weigh twice its normal weight due to the amount of dust mites that have inhabited it (YUCK)). The day we returned home I spared no expense (considering the money we had spent on vet examinations it was a drop in the bucket) and ordered a mattress cover, a duvet cover, pillow covers (all specifically allergy tested), a HEPA dust mite and fine particle vacuum with a UV light to kill mites and their eggs, and most importantly an air purifier with a sonic ionizer and UV light to kill all airborne particles. After a few days of pacifying the house and making the necessary environmental changes, Santino’s condition began to drastically improve.

Today Santino’s life is completely changed. He breathes easily and sleeps peacefully at night. He rarely experiences the same kind of difficulties as he did before and whenever he does start to experience congestion we flip on the air purifier and literally within minutes he is breathing normally again. No more vets, no more scopes, no more antibiotics, no more sprays, no more suffering. We are just beside ourselves with relief to think that we have discovered a cure and a way to restore the quality of life to our little boy that he so deserves. It was breaking our hearts to see him failing the way he was, getting worse and worse and not be able to do anything to help, which is why we felt compelled to share this story with others. I know that for some this may not be the definitive answer, as all cases are different, however, if we can reach just one doggy parent who might not have considered this as a possibility and give them the chance to change that dog’s life forever then by god we were going to try. If your dog suffers from rhinitis-like symptoms and you are starting to feel somewhat hopeless then we beg of you to consider the possibility of Allergic Rhinitis to dust mites, and invest in some anti dust mite mattress, pillow and duvet covers and a quality air purifier with UV light. We wish you all the best of luck and as a last word of advice NEVER EVER GIVE UP and NEVER STOP FIGHTING FOR YOUR DOG, the answer might be right around the corner, YOU JUST NEED TO HOLD ON!!!! Best regards Kris, Sarah, and Santino


----------



## Leesyp (May 9, 2017)

I was moved and then overjoyed reading your post today. My westie Dewi has exactly the same symptoms and we have also tried inhalers, vet exploratories, homeopathy etc etc over the last three years. This week his breathing has reached its worst and there is an endless stream of snot being pulled from his nose. I've actually made an appointment at the vet for next week as a cannot bear to see him this way any longer. Then I came across your post and my spirits were lifted. As I'm sure you're aware any hope is hope so and we are willing to try anything to ease the discomfort our boy must be feeling. What I'd like to know is where I can purchase the purifier as I cannot see any online. The new mattress and covers are done and a big spring clean pencilled in for the weekend. If you can offer any other tips or advice then I'd welcome them also. Thank you once again for making the effort to share your story. I do hope we can experience the same outcome also. Dewi and Lisa


----------



## Santino (Feb 22, 2017)

Dear Dewi and Lisa,

Thank you for reading our post. We wrote it with the hope that it would reach at the very least ONE family and maybe bring even just ONE dog some relief. We hope the following helps Dewi.

It is still continuous struggle, but I must say that once we identified the problem, we now know what to do to help him, after years of feeling helpless and trying absolutely everything to no end, a huge burden has been lifted. These are some of things we do that help Santino, and work almost immediately…

When we clean the bed sheets (since he sleeps with us in the bed), I add a few drops of tea tree oil to the laundry detergent because it is a natural dust mite killer, as well as run the washing machine cycle on the hottest temperature. I also do this with the doggie beds regularly.

We bought our Hepa air purifier on Amazon, the PureMate-Multiple-Technologies-True-HEPA-Ioniser-Reduction/B00BJQLS2S. The important thing is that it is a HEPA (otherwise the offending dust mites just get pushed around the environment airborne). The second most important thing is, it must have a blue UV light. The UV light zaps the airborne dust mite particles.

The other life saver besides the purifier (which we leave on all night and sometimes during the day on the lowest setting), is a UV light hand held vacuum cleaner. We bought the Von Haus550W UV Hand Held Vacuum Cleaner. As soon as Santino starts to snot up again, we immediately go to work airing out the bed, and vacuuming the sheets, duvet, pillows, mattress, couch cushions, etc with the UV light Vacuum. The results are almost instant, and while our wallets really took a hit getting the purifier, the special dust mite protection coverings for the mattress, the duvet and the pillows, and then also the special vacuum, it is nothing compared to the cost of the vet bills and what we paid for tests over the years, not to mention the emotional cost of seeing him suffer.

Also, it is so important to keep your home dust free, however if you have a vacuum cleaner that does not have a HEPA filter, use with caution as it will literally be lifting the dust mite particles in the air and making them airborne. The Hepa filter vacuum cleaners clean and filter out the air, sending the hot air that comes out of the vacuum cleaner out, cleaner and dust mite particle free.

Having the doors open, letting in fresh air all the time has also been huge toward Santino staying mucus free and healthy. If the doors or windows are closed even for an hour or two, without the air purifier going, his sinuses act up almost immediately, or he starts experiencing a muffled cough.

The tell tale sign for Dewi, to see whether he has what Santino has: a severe allergy to dust mites, is if after being outdoors in the fresh air, and out of the house, as well as after clearing the mucus (by literally snotting it out), he seems to improve. If he starts to get snotty again when you come back in the house, that means Dewi most definitely has an allergy to dust mites as well.

If it is dust mites your puppy is suffering from it should take two to three days (after taking all the above precautions) before he starts to clear up. Because the dust mite particles are lifted up in the air, it takes some time before the dust so to speak settles.

Please keep us updated on Dewi's progression, we hope this helps!

From our doggie loving family to yours, all the best.


----------



## Leesyp (May 9, 2017)

Dear Santino and family, 

Thank you so much for the amazing and detailed advice, we got straight to work and straight to purchasing. 
The purifier is in place and a new vacuum cleaner with HEPA filter has been used. Within the first few days we've noticed a change and Dewi is definitely breathing easier, especially at night. We are still waiting for delivery of the uv vacuum cleaner for the bedding and sofa and today I'll be using the tea tree in the washer. 
I just wanted to update you on his progress and to say a huge thank you, whilst he's not completely snot free yet, he's made a massive improvement- no more snoring and less choking at night and certainly less mucus in the day. 
I can't thank you enough for sharing your story, especially as I'd made a vet appointment for this week to discuss "options " as I felt he was truly suffering and it was so distressful. 
Hopefully when the remaining items arrive and the rest of the suggestions carried out we will see even more improvements but for now we have a happier Dewi and a relieved owner. 
I'll keep you posted on his progress 

Ever grateful, 
Dewi and Lisa


----------



## Leesyp (May 9, 2017)

So last night was the first that Dewi slept though without sneezing or struggling for breath. Great we thought, we're on the way to relieving the symptoms, only to now be faced with blood from his nose this morning. He did one sneeze and as we caught and removed the strand of mucus from his nose it was bright red! New panic has now set in and I'm thinking the worst. It looks like trip to the vets is needed.


----------



## Santino (Feb 22, 2017)

Dear Dewi and Lisa,

What a horrible scare! Is there a possibility that the air purifier had been on a very high setting for sometime? This can sometimes cause the nasal passages to dry out which may have caused Dewi's nose to bleed. It is probably a good idea either way to see a vet and see what they say, but in the meantime, you could try turning the purifier to the lowest setting, or completely off and keep the windows completely open instead?

Please keep us updated.

On pins and needles,
Santino & Co


----------



## Rodgerr (Jan 15, 2018)

I have a 10 year old Whippet who has suffered from Idiopathic chronic rhinitis for two years. She also has canine immune mediated disease and I’m sure the two conditions are related. One feeds the other and we nearly lost her a year ago to pneumonia. Steroids to control the immune condition reduced her immunity. The mucus discharge then led to an infection which led to pneumonia. Four months ago I was in a pharmacist and saw a machine called Saline Plus advertised. The reviews suggested people with all manner of respiratory ailments benefited from using it. I bought one for Cassie and whilst we didn’t see immediate results kept using it. Gradually her nasal discharges have reduced and are now only 10% of what they were. She used to reverse sneeze four or five times per day now it’s two or three times a week. Big plus and I’m keeping my fingers crossed is that after suffering one infection after another for the last four months she hasn’t suffered any. I’d highly recommend the machine to others whose dogs have rhinitis or other respiratory conditions.


----------



## Dawnsews2 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hello, we are also struggling with an 8 year old whippet who has been suffering with chronic rhinitis for 9 months (who also does the reverse sneezing - and coughs - which the vet says is mucus dripping down his throat). He also had immune mediated polyarthritis a few years ago so we too think it's all auto-immune related. So far nothing seems to work - he's currently on a very expensive medicine made for skin allergies but the benefits (slightly reduced mucus) don't outweigh the cost so the vet is looking at other options. He's on 10 mg prednisolone per day which we want to reduce as not only does he get us up 2 or 3 times a night to pee (as well as the accidents when we're out) he gets very excited when he's hungy and wanting attention - and when he's excited he sneezes even more! I literally have to walk around the house with antiseptic wipes cleaning walls, doors and kitchen cupboards where he's snotted on them. He's so very unsociable! A walk in the fresh air will clear the green stuff and he seems more rested and breathes better. I've done everything suggested in this thread including replacing pillow covers and mattress covers and spraying each room with an anti-dust mite spray regularly as well as the HEPA air purifyer and vacuum - but as it hasn't made any difference (apart from making the house feel very clean) my husband thinks it was a waste of money. Very strangely, we drove to Cornwall over Christmas and took Buddy with us - during the whole four hour journey he didn't sneeze once and in the place we stayed (with lots of other relatives) he only sneezed the following morning when he was around just me and my husband - attention seeking sneezes? Good luck everyone and please let me know if I can do anything else. (Oh I've also tried changing food, giving hayfever tablets, only use hypoallergenic washing powder and softener and am adding immune boosting supplements to his diet - as well as fresh liver two or three times a week)


----------



## Rodgerr (Jan 15, 2018)

Dawnsews2 said:


> Hello, we are also struggling with an 8 year old whippet who has been suffering with chronic rhinitis for 9 months (who also does the reverse sneezing - and coughs - which the vet says is mucus dripping down his throat). He also had immune mediated polyarthritis a few years ago so we too think it's all auto-immune related. So far nothing seems to work - he's currently on a very expensive medicine made for skin allergies but the benefits (slightly reduced mucus) don't outweigh the cost so the vet is looking at other options. He's on 10 mg prednisolone per day which we want to reduce as not only does he get us up 2 or 3 times a night to pee (as well as the accidents when we're out) he gets very excited when he's hungy and wanting attention - and when he's excited he sneezes even more! I literally have to walk around the house with antiseptic wipes cleaning walls, doors and kitchen cupboards where he's snotted on them. He's so very unsociable! A walk in the fresh air will clear the green stuff and he seems more rested and breathes better. I've done everything suggested in this thread including replacing pillow covers and mattress covers and spraying each room with an anti-dust mite spray regularly as well as the HEPA air purifyer and vacuum - but as it hasn't made any difference (apart from making the house feel very clean) my husband thinks it was a waste of money. Very strangely, we drove to Cornwall over Christmas and took Buddy with us - during the whole four hour journey he didn't sneeze once and in the place we stayed (with lots of other relatives) he only sneezed the following morning when he was around just me and my husband - attention seeking sneezes? Good luck everyone and please let me know if I can do anything else. (Oh I've also tried changing food, giving hayfever tablets, only use hypoallergenic washing powder and softener and am adding immune boosting supplements to his diet - as well as fresh liver two or three times a week)





Dawnsews2 said:


> Hello, we are also struggling with an 8 year old whippet who has been suffering with chronic rhinitis for 9 months (who also does the reverse sneezing - and coughs - which the vet says is mucus dripping down his throat). He also had immune mediated polyarthritis a few years ago so we too think it's all auto-immune related. So far nothing seems to work - he's currently on a very expensive medicine made for skin allergies but the benefits (slightly reduced mucus) don't outweigh the cost so the vet is looking at other options. He's on 10 mg prednisolone per day which we want to reduce as not only does he get us up 2 or 3 times a night to pee (as well as the accidents when we're out) he gets very excited when he's hungy and wanting attention - and when he's excited he sneezes even more! I literally have to walk around the house with antiseptic wipes cleaning walls, doors and kitchen cupboards where he's snotted on them. He's so very unsociable! A walk in the fresh air will clear the green stuff and he seems more rested and breathes better. I've done everything suggested in this thread including replacing pillow covers and mattress covers and spraying each room with an anti-dust mite spray regularly as well as the HEPA air purifyer and vacuum - but as it hasn't made any difference (apart from making the house feel very clean) my husband thinks it was a waste of money. Very strangely, we drove to Cornwall over Christmas and took Buddy with us - during the whole four hour journey he didn't sneeze once and in the place we stayed (with lots of other relatives) he only sneezed the following morning when he was around just me and my husband - attention seeking sneezes? Good luck everyone and please let me know if I can do anything else. (Oh I've also tried changing food, giving hayfever tablets, only use hypoallergenic washing powder and softener and am adding immune boosting supplements to his diet - as well as fresh liver two or three times a week)


Have yiubtried the sali e plus machine


----------



## Rodgerr (Jan 15, 2018)

All of the things you mentioned I can empathise with and have experience of. Our Whippet spent a few days at my daughters and displayed no symptoms. We bought the Saline Plus machine last August and to begin with I thought it was a waste of money but we persevered. Now Cassie is a different dog. Still occasional reverse sneezing but reduced significantly but very little mucous discharge. Before it was green and long globules out of her nose. Now even first thing on a morning is a very slight white discharge and nothing the rest of the day. Previously she would sit beside us on a night time snuffling and snorting away. No longer - given she has cost us over £10000 in Vets fees the £120 for the machine has been a great investment. If you get one be patient and persevere it took a good six weeks before we started to see the benefits.


----------



## Dawnsews2 (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks - I’ll give it a try ! So glad Cassie is better - it gives me hope


----------



## Rodgerr (Jan 15, 2018)

Just persevere - we leave it running overnight near where Cassie sleeps. Before using this we were at our wits end. I sincerely hope it works for you. Please keep me posted.


----------



## jclaymay (Jul 6, 2018)

Thank you for your post. I know it's been over a year, but just curious to know how is Santino doing now?
Hope he is well and happy.



Santino said:


> Dear fellow dog lovers, I'm writing this because I've been on this board before in the past out of sheer desperation trying to find answers. I know how gut wrenching the feeling is of watching your beloved dog suffer and not be able to help them. Our dog Santino, a half Pomeranian half Chihuahua had been experiencing horribly severe sinus congestion problems for well over two years.
> 
> He would be so stuffed up at night, making horrible congested sounds. He could barely breathe. We also had several humidifiers because we so strongly believed that it was the dry air which was a large factor in inability to breathe. We had a cool mist humidifier run all night in the bedroom and we had a warm mist vaporizer in the living room which we would hold him over as needed when he experienced his attacks of congestion. My wife Sarah would follow him around where he went with a saline spray mist inhaler to shoot saline mist up his nostrils for just for some temporary relief.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carol Bate (May 11, 2017)

Hi Santino
I came across your post and hoped it would prove to be a eureka moment. A bit of background- large female lurcher age 13 started with reverse sneezes about 3 1/2 years ago, 18 months on anti biotics nearly all the time and meanwhile copious tests and procedures for the green snot- nasal flush through, xray, biopsy,endospcopy, allergy tests, blood test. Conclusion - no tumour, no fungal infection so allergy based with secondary bacterial infection.
Next a year with homeopathy- specialist vet, tried every potion under the sun, next a spot of quacky divining and food changes- best result of the bunch but good clear 4 or 5 months expired and snot was back so more anti biotics.
Yesterday I bought an air purifier with UV and HEPA filters
Watch this space and everything crossed here.


----------



## Andrew Bushard (Aug 9, 2019)

Hello, My sisters dog (Ginger) a little yorkie poo had some really bad allergy symptoms. The funny thing is it seems like she caught them from my sister. That is obviously not possible. I think she went and bought an air purifier to help them both out. I will give her a call and ask her if it helped at all. Best of luck with your dog.


----------



## Andrew Bushard (Aug 9, 2019)

Hey Everyone

I spoke to my sister. She told me she bought an air purifier from LakeAir. I hope it helps. She did say it helped a good bit, but it wasn't perfect. She actually said it helped her allergies a little better than it did Ginger.

I tried to include a link but the system seemed to not like it. I will try again later.


----------

